# Nesting in food dish?



## Cassie and luna

Luna has a very dark brown cere.

She has suddenly taking to laying down in the food bowl, kicking her legs so the food goes everywhere and kinda stretching her wings out a little.

This looks like she could be attempting to make a nest.

Is that the case or is she upset by the food?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sounds like she's getting "Broody" and wanting to nest.
You're going to need to swap out that food dish for one she cannot sit in.*


----------



## Cassie and luna

Do I need to get rid of it forever or just til her hormones settle down?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hold onto it and see how she does with it once she comes out of condition.
Some budgies simply can not have anything like that in the cage as it stimulates their hormonal urges too much.*


----------



## Cassie and luna

I only have those awful plastic dishes the cage comes with for the guillitine doors if the stainless steel dushes aren't suitable.


----------



## FaeryBee

*There are some other types available:
Foraging Bird Feeder
Covered Bird Cup*
*No mess bird feeder*


----------



## Cassie and luna

I can't delivery unfortunately. I am stuck with what is available in pet stores. I will take a look sometime this week.


----------

